# Terracotta - is it poisonous?



## v4climber (Dec 30, 2008)

I was speakin to my mum the other day and she was telling me to be careful with terracotta as it may be poisonous...

Terracotta is a clay as far as I can tell, and although it may fall apart with water, I doubt it is poisonous... So I went to google and here to check. Did some searches, and can't find a darn thing... Does anyone here have any idea?

Regards,
V4


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's just clay.  The only danger I can think of is that the pots are usually bought from big stores that carry pesticides and the pesticides are sometimes close to the pots and some of the pesticides are created in a dust form that float around and might land on the pots.  I wouldn't be concerned about it though.  I'd clean the pots and put them out in the sun to let the stuff break down if you're worried about it ....if it's even a problem.


----------

